# New MyLink radio not showing station info/RDS



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

It's either under menu or settings. And i think it's under menu on the radio side. Provided you got the same radio i got. 17 cruze.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

If it is like the Gen1 radio, hit the config button if you have one and there is a radio or audio setting that controls the display.

Check this out:https://www.manualslib.com/manual/823910/Chevrolet-Mylink.html?page=22#manual . Probably page 22 or 23. from what I see.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

I've found that RDS is the first thing to drop out if the station is getting weak. It sounds fine, but no RDS.


----------



## jsnowbordr47 (Aug 10, 2013)

The RDS always worked on the old radio, and even if it didn't, I don't recall ever seeing "mhz" displayed on the screen along the radio frequency, usually just 103.3 and that's it.

I'm just wondering if there are versions of the MyLink radio that do not come with the RDS feature or if it was something that was unlocked via a software update after the cars were first released, and either they gave me the wrong radio or they gave me a radio that was sitting on the shelf in Ohio since 2016 and therefore has the original firmware. 

I'll probably ring up the infotainment hotline and see if they can figure it out, otherwise, back to the dealer.


----------



## cohbraz (Dec 9, 2017)

jsnowbordr47 said:


> The RDS always worked on the old radio, and even if it didn't, I don't recall ever seeing "mhz" displayed on the screen along the radio frequency, usually just 103.3 and that's it.
> 
> I'm just wondering if there are versions of the MyLink radio that do not come with the RDS feature or if it was something that was unlocked via a software update after the cars were first released, and either they gave me the wrong radio or they gave me a radio that was sitting on the shelf in Ohio since 2016 and therefore has the original firmware.
> 
> I'll probably ring up the infotainment hotline and see if they can figure it out, otherwise, back to the dealer.


While the radio is tuned to an FM radio station, press MENU. Scroll through and see if there is an RDS setting. I have noticed that at least once when I got my Cruze back from the dealer, the RDS setting was set to OFF for some reason.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

It was off by default when I got my car off the dealer lot. I thought it was weird the radio wasn't showing song titles like my old Cruze did, and then playing around with it, found the setting.


----------



## jsnowbordr47 (Aug 10, 2013)

I couldn’t find it in the menus and neither could GM infotainment tech support or the dealership after 6 hours. It’s at the dealership again today hopefully to finally get fixed or replaced. The dealer said they are going to call GM corporate tech support or something.


----------



## jsnowbordr47 (Aug 10, 2013)

Final update. I think. 

So, the latest MyLink update REMOVES the RDS functionality of the MyLink Radio. Just wanted to warn anyone. My car has been at the dealership since Tuesday, they installed ANOTHER brand new radio because GM tech support told them it's probably a defective or incorrect radio, the new radio showed the RDS information perfectly fine after installation, however, after they applied the new update, no more RDS. 

So, GM has taken away that feature from our radios, they didn't bother to notify/warn customers, the dealerships, or the people at the corporate tech support level. My dealer only found out about it today when they called to ask about it again. The dealer was told that in the future the feature may be put back in, but as of right now MyLink radios do not have RDS functionality.


With my luck it's going to happen after my bumper to bumper warranty runs out, so that's be about a $150 update... ​
Once again, the newest MyLink software update REMOVES the RDS functionality from your MyLink radio. If you value this feature, I suggest you steer clear of the update.


----------



## cohbraz (Dec 9, 2017)

Wow. Thanks for the heads up. Why in the world would GM pull this feature? It's not life changing by any means, but it sure is nice to have.


----------

